# Permitless carry bill introduced in Utah legislature.



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

A state representative has introduced a permitless carry bill in the Utah legislature (a similar bill was passed before, but the old governor vetoed it). The bill reportedly went into committee today. The word is that this bill has a good chance of passing, and the newly elected governor has said that he will support it. People who want a permit will still be able to get one. 
Our neighbor to the North, Idaho, passed permitless carry a couple of years ago, and as far as I know there has been no blood in the streets.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chip2 said:


> A state representative has introduced a permitless carry bill in the Utah legislature (a similar bill was passed before, but the old governor vetoed it). The bill reportedly went into committee today. The word is that this bill has a good chance of passing, and the newly elected governor has said that he will support it. People who want a permit will still be able to get one.
> Our neighbor to the North, Idaho, passed permitless carry a couple of years ago, and as far as I know there has been no blood in the streets.


Awesome, then Utah will be the same as Arizona.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

All permit laws violate the US constitution 

Just another way the government infringes on liberty - via permits, licenses, etc 

Permitless carry is what we all should strive for in our efforts to influence our legislators

But alas, the leftists in the various states do not care, and do not / will not negotiate nor listen. Change via the ballot box is our only hope 

But... That (change via electing 2A supporting legislators) is being subverted with cheat by mail voting, etc 

Should things get worse where I live, I'll move to a free state if there are any left


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LibertyKeeper said:


> All permit laws violate the US constitution
> 
> Just another way the government infringes on liberty - via permits, licenses, etc
> 
> ...


Unfortunately politicians could give a rat's ass over what's Constitutional or not same for the courts.
Along those same lines most politicians are lawyers. The more laws we have the more lucrative it is for their profession.


----------

